# Bearing ?? 45-degree and 36-degree contact



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

For a 36x45 bearing Which is the angle of the internal shoulder "cup" for cartridge bearing and which is for the crown race. My Look fork spec is 45-degree for the built in crown. Do I really need a 45x45; or will the stock 36x45 work?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

45 is the angle of the outside cup-contact part of the bearing. 36 is the inner race-contact angle.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

PlatyPius said:


> 45 is the angle of the outside cup-contact part of the bearing. 36 is the inner race-contact angle.


Thanks, Thanks, I will just buy a bottom 45x45 bearing (that is Campy standard I think). FSA makes an "Orbit" 45x45 bearing; that should fit.
FSA Orbit CF 45x45 degree 1-1/8" Headset Bearing Yellow Seal


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

Something else to check before buying is the thickness of the bearing. I don't know if there is a standard for this in headsets, but in order for things to line up with the proper gapping between the fork crown and the bottom of the headtube (or lower press in cup), the bearing's thickness (or height) will have to match what was originally installed. I'd measure your current "lower" bearing and see if it matches the 8mm thickness of this campy compatible replacement.

-Jeremy


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

The problem that I have found is that all 45x45 bearings are 41.8 outside dia. and my Cane Creek S-8 is 41.0 OD. I don't think that any 45x45 bearings will fit. I wish I couls buy a 41.8 45x45 cup headset like the S-8 (even just the bottom) but they are all for integrated headsets. Any advice?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Frame: Fuji Newest with not-integrated headtube
Headset: Cane Creek S-8 with 36/45 bottom Bearing 41.0 outside dia.
New replacement Fork: Look 566 with built-in crown race at 45 degrees (not 36 degrees like old fork)



> Not enough information.
> 
> What's the frame? what's the headset? What's the fork? Is the fork tapered? What's wrong with the headset you have on there? Is the fork a replacement?


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Dave-

You may be right, the more I research - the more conflicting info I find:
This PDF shows 36 degrees:
http://www.lookcycle.com/media/catalog/product/f/i/file_2_3.pdf

I am going from Look's website; but I can't tell by looking at the actual Fork: Look Cycle - 566 Ultegra - Bikes - Road
" The fork also utilizes the Look patented integrated conical carbon crown (45° bearing angle)."



DaveSSS said:


> Are you sure that the crown race has a 45 degree angle? The 585 models had the built-in crown race, but it was 36 degrees. Here's some info on a 566. The headset appears to be an IS standard model, just like the 585 uses. I can't imagine that LOOK would change the lower seat angle after many years of using 36 degrees.
> 
> Bikesport Michigan Online - Review - Look 566 2009
> 
> Frames with the headfit system use a 45 degree seat, but the lower portion of the fork is also 1-1/4" in diameter.


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

This may work if the thickness protrudes below the bottom headset cup:
Headset Angular Contact Bearing Ø 41x30 2x6 5 45°X45° | eBay


----------

